# How I have setup Simplewall



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

Simplewall is a windows platform firewall, made by Henry++ and found @ https://www.henrypp.org/product/simplewall

This is what it's main window looks like in my case:






It has two modes of filtering, whitelist and blacklist, plus both modes can be used in conjuction with windows firewall or you can opt to turn off windows firewall.
As you can see, I use whitelisting option, meaning nothing goes in or out, except the apps with checkmark on.
In settings of the program, it offers block ip's with predefined lists. Most of these Ip's are from Microsoft and if you enable the extra ones, you will disable windows update and pages like msn.com:





Rules section allow some advanced options to be turned on or off, and I recommend you leave them as they are, or you can criple your OS's capabilities.

What is special with this app is user rules. You can basically setup your own rules, for both tcp/udp protocols, meaning opening and closing ports, or a few other well known protocols which don't involve ports. This is what it looks like at my case:





As you can see, I have rules for all protocols available in the app. I have basically blocked everything, except incoming DHCP requests port, and my torrent port 64444:





There is a link to documentation for creating user rules, on user rules page.

Besides the app allowed, system rules I allow are only these 2:





And that's about it. Happy tinkering!

P.S. Once you enable filters, you can disable app from running if you wish, filters will still be active!
P.P.S. I have attached a zip file with my custom rules. Extract the xml file from it, and import it if you wish.


----------



## Rand (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice, looks good!


----------



## neoo (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey, thanks for sharing of the rules. They work for me very well, however my VPN (Windscribe) stopped working even though I white-listed it. Do you know what could be an issue?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2019)

a bit more elaborate and complex than Tinywall.

Looks like it made for the advanced users, it sure isnt simple.


----------



## BadFrog (Jan 29, 2019)

These software firewalls aren’t really effective unless they have SSL packet inspection.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2019)

BadFrog said:


> These software firewalls aren’t really effective unless they have SSL packet inspection.


not true.


----------

